# Cheap track/ B road toy



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking for a cheap and fun toy to save the TT from getting hammered. Only wanting to spend £1000 £1500 and have been looking at
Peugeot 306 gti/ rallye
Citreon saxo vts 
Renault clio sport
Can anyone add anything to the list that I'm missing. Needs to be small, fwd, cheap and fun.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Why FWD?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Back in my chav days I had a corsa redtop conversion. Front heavy but rapid. I think you can pick up a good one for about £1500 nowadays. 

Dunno how they would cope with a track lol. Also old astra gsi are small fast and fwd can be got pretty cheap now aswell.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Try a Citroen AX GT mk1. Fit some decent brakes. Scare yourself silly without going over the speed limit.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Clio 172/182...Nothing comes close for that budget IMO.


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe a bit more expensive but what about a megane R26.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What about an MX5?

Forget FWD if you're taking it on a track. Why not use the opportunity to learn to drive properly?


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Civic Type R's (EP3) are now cheap as chips and are more than capable of holding their own on a trackday with a few choice tweaks.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Kell said:


> Forget FWD if you're taking it on a track. Why not use the opportunity to learn to drive properly?


Really ?? Have you ever been on a track day ? Clio's are mighty on track with just a couple of minor mods.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

neilc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Forget FWD if you're taking it on a track. Why not use the opportunity to learn to drive properly?
> ...


Several.

I'm not doubting there are some great FWD cars, but being able to learn how to handle something with RWD is far more rewarding.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Needs to be fwd as the missus will be using it as a winter hack. Don't want her sliding something rwd into a tree, if I was going rwd I'd buy an old BMW 325. I do like the idea of a clio but in comparison to the 306 and 106 they are so expensive for parts and I already own a TT to punish my wallet with


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Back in my chav days I had a corsa redtop conversion. Front heavy but rapid. I think you can pick up a good one for about £1500 nowadays.
> 
> Dunno how they would cope with a track lol. Also old astra gsi are small fast and fwd can be got pretty cheap now aswell.


An Astra his wouldn't work for me as I like them, ideally want something I hate so I'm willing to push it much more and not be bothered about damaging it that's why I'm considering french


----------



## Seafar99 (Nov 22, 2013)

If it were me, I'd go 4wd, plenty of cheap Subaru impreza's to be had. An abundance of 2nd hand parts .
And a lot of these cars have been already been upgraded. Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

the problem i see with the initial list of cars is that they're all French! 

you can get an EP3 Civic Type R for about £2k if you stretch your budget. Exhaust & intake mods really makes the VTEC sing above 6k rpm


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Seafar99 said:


> If it were me, I'd go 4wd, plenty of cheap Subaru impreza's to be had. An abundance of 2nd hand parts .
> And a lot of these cars have been already been upgraded. Just my tuppence worth.


i've just sold a 2000W Impreza UK Turbo for £1200. Paid a fair bit less than that for it in March as it needed a few things doing to it. Was totally standard. I bought a brand new TD05 STi turbo, bigger STi intercooler, Green cotton filter, decat downpipe, decat up-pipe, H&S stainless catback & uprated fuel pump.

Didn't even get round to fitting any of it before I sold it. Only sold it because i did a course for work a few weeks ago & wanted to pay for the course outright as it wasn't cheap.

There's loads of cheap classic Imprezas for sale. I've had 2 before & would happily have another


----------



## Seafar99 (Nov 22, 2013)

It sounds like you know your way around the impreza . I've also owned 3 previously and
As far as bang for your buck, you could buy a lot worse.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

my last 1 had 164k on it when i sold it. 1 thing to do early on when starting to mod them is get an uprated fuel pump fitted. They're easy to do & you can get a 255lph Walbro or SWRD. I've always used Walbro before, even on my old Evo 5. Went for the SWRD this time but as i said before didn't even get around to getting anything fitted.

I was going to keep it all as i was thinking about getting another after xmas but decided to sell it all anyways. Everything has gone apart from the H&S cat back & SWRD fuel pump.

I've been browsing adverts for Imprezas & TT's. If i got another Impreza i'd like an STi this time but the price shoots up. Especially as i'd like a 2 door Type R or a blobeye STi. If I go for a TT it'll be a 225. I've always fancied a 3.2 but think i'd prefer a 225 because of how more easily you can get more power from them


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

actionman37 said:


> the problem i see with the initial list of cars is that they're all French!
> 
> you can get an EP3 Civic Type R for about £2k if you stretch your budget. Exhaust & intake mods really makes the VTEC sing above 6k rpm


Only looking French because it's cheap and easy to work on. Plus I'm only 24 and with my history a type r/ scooby would cost me way to much to insure aswell as the TT


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

ok, out of the 3 you mentioned it would be the 306 GTi 6 for me. Hate Saxo, driven a few & they feel to flimsy & i thought the pedals were too close together. As for the Clio, as much as they go round corners well & are quite quick they just seem to unreliable. Everybody I know has had nothing but grief with them! Seriously p*ss poor electrics etc

How about looking for an old 205 or 309 GTi?


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

actionman37 said:


> ok, out of the 3 you mentioned it would be the 306 GTi 6 for me. Hate Saxo, driven a few & they feel to flimsy & i thought the pedals were too close together. As for the Clio, as much as they go round corners well & are quite quick they just seem to unreliable. Everybody I know has had nothing but grief with them! Seriously p*ss poor electrics etc
> 
> How about looking for an old 205 or 309 GTi?


Yea I have the same pedal box issue with the smaller French stuff, size 12 feet cover all three pedals lol I'd love a 205 but as I said before,they are a car I like and I want something I dislike so I drive it that bit harder! Fancy the idea of the 306 rallye, same engine as gti but 5 speed and tbh the 6 speed boxes are pointless as there's minuscule difference between the two gears in thrm


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I has a Clio 172 with induction and suspension mods and yozza sport exhaust and oz racing wheels - 8 months of absolute fun every time I turned the key and now my brother in law has it and he loves it.

Clio 172/182 no problems


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

I know a fair among of people who have had them & they all had problems apart from 1 lad that bought his new& only did about 20k in 5 years


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Same thing from my friends experiences they seem very problematic and an absolute ball ache to work on in comparison to the gti's, at the moment my mind is set on a 306 rallye, a couple of mates have gti's and they seem pretty good. Not many reliability issues and a diddle to work on


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I had my 182 for just over two years.

Never skipped a beat, epic little car.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

u can pick up 182s for that now !


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure Lupobabe on Tyresmoke had a Pug track project car she was looking to sell that was almost ready to go, might have been a 106 though.

I ran a Clio 172 cup for a while that was fantastic fun, the Trophy edition was also great fun to drive.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

182's are cheap as chips these days. If i liked them i'd be tempted!


----------

